# WAW Patches



## Machin3 (Apr 10, 2009)

I downloaded the CoD WaW v1.1 patch and there arent to many servers. Which patch is the best to download?


----------



## Shane (Apr 10, 2009)

you need to patch it up all to patch 4.0

patch 1.2
http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/13264/Call+of+Duty:+World+at+War+Patch+1.2

patch 1.3
http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/13836/Call+of+Duty:+World+at+War+Patch+1.3

patch 1.4 (Map pack)
http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/14087/Call+of+Duty:+World+at+War+Patch+1.4+++Map+Pack

download and install in that order.


----------



## Machin3 (Apr 10, 2009)

These patches good at all?


----------



## Shane (Apr 10, 2009)

hmm,well if you asked me that maybe a month ago i would have said yes but i have been having problems these past two-half weeks. 

http://www.computerforum.com/148637-cod-world-war-problems.html

patch 1.3 seems to have caused the problems for me,but you cant install patch 1.4 without 1.3.

but you do still realy need to install the latest patches or you will not see anywhere near half the servers you would if it was up todate.

most servers are updated now,hence the reason you cant see many back on 1.1 patch.


----------



## Shane (Apr 10, 2009)

Update,re-installed COD5 and all those patches and it runs great so far.

Must have been some Bad/Missing files or something that was causign my problems.

Dont forget to update your punkbuster with this.

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 11, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> hmm,well if you asked me that maybe a month ago i would have said yes but i have been having problems these past two-half weeks.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/148637-cod-world-war-problems.html
> 
> ...



Patch 1.4 is a 1.2-1.4 patch, so you dont need 1.3 to upgrade from 1.2 to 1.4


----------



## Shane (Apr 11, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Patch 1.4 is a 1.2-1.4 patch, so you dont need 1.3 to upgrade from 1.2 to 1.4



ah right,i didnt realise they put all the patches into 1.4,wish all game companys would do that for their patches


----------



## Machin3 (Apr 12, 2009)

I installed all the patches in order and it actually/surprisingly works great!

I get like 2300+ servers and alot more CO-OP servers so so far so good 

Thanks alot Nevakonaza


----------



## Shane (Apr 12, 2009)

Np mate,Mines been great so far.

Im not too keen on the new Co-op map though,The first one is great.


----------

